# Pasar un amplificador cuadrafonico a estereo?



## juanma2468 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hola gente, resulta que tengo un amplificador sansui el cual consta de un sistema cuadrafonico de salida de 4X75 W RMS, el tema es que no lo uso como cuadrafonico, sino como estereo, y quisiera aprovechar los cuatro canales para hacer 2 y que me queden 2X150 W RMS, se que para conectar las salidas debo invertir una de las señales, igual solo tengo una entrada estereo que luego cada 2 amplificadores utilizan una rama de la señal de entrada, si me hicieran un esquema de como hacer la conexiones y como invertir la señal se los agradeceria, saludos


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jun 20, 2009)

envia el modelo del amplificador Sansui, para buscar información adicional


----------



## juanma2468 (Jun 21, 2009)

Dejo el modelo del sansui y los esquematicos del mismo
MODELO AU-9500


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 21, 2009)

Hola juanma, lo que debes hacer es una configuracion en puente o bridge.

Saludos


----------



## juanma2468 (Jun 21, 2009)

Que tal oscar monsalvo, el desfasor que mencionas en el esquema, debe desfasar la señal 180º no?, por lo que esto lo puedo realizar con un circuito seguidor de señal, donde la entrada sea la pata inversora del amplificador operacional no?, gracias, saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 21, 2009)

Acá está lo que buscas

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/24086/

Saludos.


----------

